# Using terminal to connect to remote server



## daee (Jul 17, 2002)

Can someone tell me how or it's it possible to use Terminal to connect to my remote server's shell?  In OS 9, I usually use Nifty Telnet, but I don't know what to use for X.  I'm still learning, so any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Gwailo (Jul 17, 2002)

```
ssh -l {username} {hostname}
```

type man ssh at the terminal for more information.


----------



## Gwailo (Jul 17, 2002)

This uses the more secure secure socket shell (SSH) application. If you just want to use plain old insecure telnet type

```
telnet {hostname}
```
but I would reccomend against this, since packet sniffers can eaisly monitor your connection on a LAN (interoffice or school) and get whatever you're typing or seeing. SSH is encrypted, and much more secure.

I remember back in high school we got our C++ teacher's email account password using a packet sniffer and buffering all the traffic on the LAN and looking through it. Of course we told her right away, and instead of getting expelled, we got bonus marks


----------



## uoba (Jul 17, 2002)

assuming you are ssh-ing into another remote OSX machine, make sure remote login is turned on in File Sharing (System Prefs) on the host machine.

Normal command for me in the terminal is:

ssh username@127.0.0.1

username being a user with an account on the recipient machine and the ip number being the host machines' rather than the one above. It will then ask for an authorisation key acceptance (if this is the first time you logged in from that machine).. then it'll ask for your password.

I believe this command does exactly the same thing as Gwailo's above.


----------

